# Do you love your Prius?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

with car seats? Please tell me yes, because we just bought one.














It's too late now, I guess! We were automatically thinking of getting an SUV but did some thinking and we really don't NEED that big of a vehicle. We sold our pickup truck, and still have my 12yo 2-door Explorer Sport, which is a small SUV (that is paid for, so we're keeping it.)

So, now I have this tiny car with great gas mileage, and I am hoping I'll love it. My mother just







shakes her head at me for buying a Toyota right now.

Thoughts?


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Um...I guess nobody loves their Prius!







I don't have one, but I have a friend who loves hers. She has one RF and one FF. Hope you are enjoying your new car!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

I love my prius! I just had our 3rd so one in a booster, one in a FF convertible and one in an infant seat. It is cozy but really we don't need more space just yet. I will miss the gas mileage for sure and just the general feel of the car I have been a very happy Prius owner


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

my aunt loves hers!


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

We love ours, and that's saying a lot because I *really* loved the little red hot Subie we traded in. My daughter is 7 and uses a booster by Sunshine Kids.

The safety features on the Prius that the subie didn't have: rear curtain airbags, stability control, and rear camera. Of course the instant and historical feedback on fuel consumption is important to me too.

One of the perks I didn't expect: filling up at the pump and thinking, "It can't be full yet.....OMG! It's done filling!!!" I'm always the first one out of the fuel bays. I looking forward to a time when petrol stations are a thing of the past. Won't that be awesome?! In my daughter's lifetime I'm sure!

I don't worry about the recalls. They don't apply to the model we have.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

we LOVE ours & it's saying alot for me since i garaged my jeep wrangler to haul my girlies around in the prius









bought new in 2007, have 54,000 miles on it.

i wish i had known about the sizes of carseats varying so much though. we are talking about trading in for a odyssey because w/ our particular 2 car seats, there is no room for much else in back. (chicco key fit infant w a Britax Blvd)

normal day to day, it's the best vehicle ever. avg'ing 45 mpg!!!!!!!! but when we have a lot to bring anywhere, or somewhere we are going for a few days etc. we sometimes struggle to fit what we need.

when we had just the 1 car seat, we were good to go.

since we think we might end up trying for a 3rd, we could end up trading it in but we have had no issues at all & can't get over the mileage.

PS-the hatchback holds lots & makes a great spot for a diaper change!


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
the hatchback holds lots & makes a great spot for a diaper change!

I LOVE my Prius. Have been driving it for 2 years.

My mother freaked a little too when the recall issue came out, but it doesn't apply to my model. Toyota is a great company and I feel very safe in my car. They have dealt with the recall issues very well and are putting a lot of research into improving their products.

Things I like about the Prius: LOVE the push button start. I never want to drive a car with keys again. Like the size, good for city driving and parking. It's always fit my family perfectly - me, DH and twins who are now in Britax marathons. No room for much between them, but there's plenty of room in and around the car. It's so well thought out - between the dual glove boxes, rear seat holders, controls at the steering wheel. And of course I love that it's a hybrid getting 48 mpg.

The Prius feels so right to me. It fits all my needs and does it comfortably and well. Love it.










One negative - May be in my mind, but I feel like the Prius draws more road rage from other drivers than another car might. I've had a couple of scary, unwarranted incidents. Could be my bad luck or location (a pretty high strung town). But in case this is a real phenomenon, I thought I'd mention it. Just feels like people get extra pissed if they feel a Prius of all cars (!) cut them off. Not that I cut people off, but sometimes I feel like that's the impression people have. Like it's OK for an SUV or sports care to be assertive, but not a Prius.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
One negative - May be in my mind, but I feel like the Prius draws more road rage from other drivers than another car might. I've had a couple of scary, unwarranted incidents. Could be my bad luck or location (a pretty high strung town). But in case this is a real phenomenon, I thought I'd mention it. Just feels like people get extra pissed if they feel a Prius of all cars (!) cut them off. Not that I cut people off, but sometimes I feel like that's the impression people have. Like it's OK for an SUV or sports care to be assertive, but not a Prius.

Wow. That is sad. And total BS that people do that sort of thing.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

We have a Prius and a Sienna. We like the Prius a lot but with the soon arriving new one we needed a car that would hold more people because we are practically a taxi service for all of our sanctimonious 'car free' friends.







(Not all car free people are sanctimonious. I'm just frustrated with the ones we know who basically don't want to pay for owning a car but who still want all the convenience of owning one... so they ask us for rides. We are kind of suckers.)

The Prius has been in our life for almost 5 years now and it is awesome. You will be shocked at how much stuff you can put in that little trunk.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Rightkindofme, keep the Prius and tell them you don't have room when you don't have room. And if you do have room for a given trip, fill the tank and get them to pay for it. A Prius has plenty of room for 2 adults and 2 kids, plus one really really skinny adult who doesn't mind being jabbed by carseats.

Drat, you already got a new car? Only tank up when one of the sanctimonious freeloaders is in the car and have them pay for the gas. That way the added fuel costs will be on their heads.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Rightkindofme, keep the Prius and tell them you don't have room when you don't have room. And if you do have room for a given trip, fill the tank and get them to pay for it. A Prius has plenty of room for 2 adults and 2 kids, plus one really really skinny adult who doesn't mind being jabbed by carseats.

Drat, you already got a new car? Only tank up when one of the sanctimonious freeloaders is in the car and have them pay for the gas. That way the added fuel costs will be on their heads.

Well we needed a second vehicle anyway or I was going to lose my mind from being trapped in the house all the time. I have already really appreciated having a minivan on road trips because we sleep in it and don't have to pay for hotels.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I really love our prius! We currently have one kiddo RFing in a radian80. It wouldn't work if we needed an RFing kiddo behind the driver as my husband is too large and needs to be further back, but i'm perfectly fine in the passenger seat. (he is the driver... I only drive if he isn't there hehe)

The ONLY issue we have with the prius is that it doesn't make for the most comfortable road trip car. Between have JUST enough space to store the things the three of us need on the trip, my not being able to recline, and the car being a tad low for my husband... we are glad our family is only 12 hours away and not across the country. This wouldn't matter if we weren't military and away from everyone. If we still lived back home we wouldn't need a car that could transport us on vacation for a week or two comfortably.

We plan on getting a larger vehicle when we have another child... I absolutely have my eye on the sienna though.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treeoflife3* 
I really love our prius! We currently have one kiddo RFing in a radian80. It wouldn't work if we needed an RFing kiddo behind the driver as my husband is too large and needs to be further back, but i'm perfectly fine in the passenger seat. (he is the driver... I only drive if he isn't there hehe)

The ONLY issue we have with the prius is that it doesn't make for the most comfortable road trip car. Between have JUST enough space to store the things the three of us need on the trip, my not being able to recline, and the car being a tad low for my husband... we are glad our family is only 12 hours away and not across the country. This wouldn't matter if we weren't military and away from everyone. If we still lived back home we wouldn't need a car that could transport us on vacation for a week or two comfortably.

We plan on getting a larger vehicle when we have another child... I absolutely have my eye on the sienna though.

Because it is a second vehicle that we don't use as a daily driver I feel like the combination of the Prius and the Sienna is perfect. We have done noticeable road trips and even camping trips with the Prius with just one kiddo but it really is tight.







The Sienna feels so very comfortable. And we got lucky and found a used one for the price we wanted that had ALL the bells and whistles. I can't believe I ever did without heated lumbar support for multi-day drives.







My back doesn't hurt! I've taken it out of state twice this pregnancy and I felt fine.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
Because it is a second vehicle that we don't use as a daily driver I feel like the combination of the Prius and the Sienna is perfect. We have done noticeable road trips and even camping trips with the Prius with just one kiddo but it really is tight.







The Sienna feels so very comfortable. And we got lucky and found a used one for the price we wanted that had ALL the bells and whistles. I can't believe I ever did without heated lumbar support for multi-day drives.







My back doesn't hurt! I've taken it out of state twice this pregnancy and I felt fine.

oooh my husband would LOVE that. He insisted we needed to stop rather than drive through the night on our last trip home because he didn't want to get sore. This ended up really screwing things up with getting our kiddo home happily. no soreness for him and driving right through for us girls? brilliant.


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I love love love my Prius! I have one kid and he's in a RF Britax Marathon. I think the car is really spacious, but my last car was a little sports car. Someday when we decide/need to become a 2 car family, we'll most likely get a Sienna. So far, though, the Prius is all we need.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
Well we needed a second vehicle anyway

Whew. That's alright then.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a few friends with LOs and a Prius and they all love theirs.

Personally, I love my Honda Insight! I'm glad we chose it over the Prius.


----------



## djenya (Aug 21, 2007)

I love our Prius. Our other car is an Acura TSX and the Prius is a much better ride and roomier. DS is FF in a Britax Blvd right now. My only dislike is the car is not metal and seems like it would crunch up pretty easily in an accident, which makes me nervous.

We are looking into getting another larger hybrid once the new baby comes and selling our Acura.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We really like our Prius too! Plenty of room and lots of storage in the hatchback.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

I'm so not giving up my Prius. I'm on my second. My DH freaked out when we found out I was pregnant because it was right when all the unexpected acceleration stuff was going on and he wanted me to get rid of it but I put my foot down.

He got really into checking safety standards and traded in his Mercedes for a Volvo S80. Apparently, it's the "safest car on the road," but I really couldn't tell you more about it's merits than that, as I stop listening almost immediately after he starts talking about The Great Auto Search of 2010. It is really, really comfortable. Honestly, we're verging on the obscene with how delicious the seats are. And isn't that all a pregnant woman cares about?


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

Loved my Prius when we lived in the SF Bay Area and drove a lot just doing daily things. Didn't love it as a camping vehicle because it's just SO darn low to the ground.

BTW, I just heard a story that the NTSA has looked at the onboard computers in the "unintended acceleration" incidents, and it's looking like driver error. As in, nobody actually was hitting the brakes though they say they were. I think it's all going to turn out to be a very interesting psychologically driven cluster phenomenon.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

I got mine after the car seat days, but I LOVE my Prius!!


----------

